# Need some advice on help me improve my undervolting



## jrobpba9 (Jun 4, 2021)

My device is Razer Blade 15 Base Model 2019 (i7-9750H/16GB/1660ti).
Would like some advice on how to improve my undervolting settings.
My goal is to lowering the temp and to get better performance.(If possible, Also want another profile specific for using laptop on battery)
Test condition : Plugged in / Best performance mode

Thank you in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

Your ThrottleStop settings look OK. Your Cinebench R20 scores look horrible. A 9750H that is not power limit throttling or thermal throttling can score over 3000 points during this test. You are a long ways from that.

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and run Cinebench so I can see how your CPU is performing. The log file should show some severe throttling to be scoring that low in Cinebench. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach your log file to your next post or copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com

Some Razer laptops set power limits internally lower than what you can set in ThrottleStop. It looks like something like that is going on.


----------



## jrobpba9 (Jun 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your ThrottleStop settings look OK. Your Cinebench R20 scores look horrible. A 9750H that is not power limit throttling or thermal throttling can score over 3000 points during this test. You are a long ways from that.
> 
> Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and run Cinebench so I can see how your CPU is performing. The log file should show some severe throttling to be scoring that low in Cinebench. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach your log file to your next post or copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com
> 
> Some Razer laptops set power limits internally lower than what you can set in ThrottleStop. It looks like something like that is going on.


Thank you for your help.
Here is the log file.
Boot windows up > Run and turn on ThrottleStop > Run Cinebench R20


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2021)

The log file makes the problem crystal clear. PL2 power limit throttling is set to 45W. The CPU reduces speed so it does not exceed 45W. After that, PL1 power limit throttling kicks in and reduces the CPU to 35W. This forces the CPU to slow down further. Instead of your CPU running at 4000 MHz, it slows down to just over 2800 MHz. Slow CPU equals poor performance.

For comparison, some laptops with the same 9750H set the PL2 power limit to between 70W and 90W. I have never seen PL1 set lower than 45W. Some manufacturers set PL1 to 60W or 70W. The higher power limits allow these CPUs to achieve maximum performance. 

The lower power limits are a bad joke by Razer. They spent too much time on looks and not enough time on performance. That is the reason why your laptop scores 1000 points less in Cinebench R20 compared to the competition that uses the exact same 9750H.

The power limits that you can set in the ThrottleStop TPL window are ignored. The lower power limits that Razer has set internally are in control of your CPU. 

If you are using any Razer software that has some sort of cool and quiet mode, change that to performance. Perhaps that will make a difference. 

If your laptop uses the Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework driver, do a Google search on how to remove this driver and how to block Windows from reinstalling it. I doubt this will solve the problem that Razer has created but there is nothing else left that you can try. Sad.


----------



## jrobpba9 (Jun 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The log file makes the problem crystal clear. PL2 power limit throttling is set to 45W. The CPU reduces speed so it does not exceed 45W. After that, PL1 power limit throttling kicks in and reduces the CPU to 35W. This forces the CPU to slow down further. Instead of your CPU running at 4000 MHz, it slows down to just over 2800 MHz. Slow CPU equals poor performance.
> 
> For comparison, some laptops with the same 9750H set the PL2 power limit to between 70W and 90W. I have never seen PL1 set lower than 45W. Some manufacturers set PL1 to 60W or 70W. The higher power limits allow these CPUs to achieve maximum performance.
> 
> ...


After I change Performance Mode on Razer Synapse from Balanced > Creator
CinebenchR20 score jump to 2300-ish.
Still far from other 9750H laptops But I guess It's just Razer being Razer.
Thank you so much for your help.


----------

